# 60 ore



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Luglio 2009)

*LA SUA STORIA HA SCONVOLTO IL REGNO UNITO *

*Avvocato di successo e super-mamma 
si suicida lanciandosi nel Tamigi *

*La 41enne Catherine, madre di tre bimbe, aveva l'ansia di non riuscire a coniugare lavoro e famiglia*

*





Catherine Bailey (dal Times online) LONDRA - *Avvocato di successo della City e super-mamma, con l'ansia di non riuscire a coniugare la maternità e gli alti standard professionali e afflitta forse da una forma di depressione post-natale. È il ritratto di Catherine Bailey, 41enne di origini sudafricane, morta suicida il 10 gennaio scorso, come spiega ora, a quasi sette mesi di distanza, il coroner di West London. La Bailey si è uccisa lanciandosi nel Tamigi vicino al Richmond Bridge. 
*«MI SPIACE TANTO»* - La sua storia ha sconvolto il Regno Unito. Al marito Neil Ashman, nefrologo di fama, Catherine ha scritto un sms mezz’ora prima di togliersi la vita: «Richmond. Mi spiace così tanto. BK (big kiss). Tutto il mio amore a te e alle bambine. Stringile forte». La donna era tornata al lavoro appena prima di Natale, sei mesi dopo la nascita della terza figlia. Le altre due bimbe, Inez e Ruby, hanno 5 e 4 anni. «È probabile che soffrisse di una forma di depressione postnatale» ha spiegato al tribunale il pubblico ufficiale incaricato dell’inchiesta, Alison Thompson. «La signora Bailey era una donna molto capace e la mamma adorata di tre bambine: trovava difficile riuscire ad affrontare le complesse esigenze della maternità mantenendo gli standard a cui si era abituata», ha aggiunto il coroner. 
*L'ALLARME E POI IL RITROVAMENTO DEL CORPO *- Venerdì 9 gennaio alle 18, il marito della donna, il dottor Ashman, lanciò l'allarme: la moglie era scomparsa. Dalle ricevute bancarie, risulta che Bailey quel giorno avesse prenotato in un hotel del centro, ma i dipendenti non ricordano di averla mai vista. Attraverso il segnale del telefonino, la polizia riuscì a rintracciare Catherine sabato mattina: la Bailey aveva preso un treno alla stazione Blackfriars per dirigersi a ovest. Il marito, pensando che fosse andata ai Kew Gardens, nel sudovest di Londra, avvertì gli amici che si unirono a quel punto alle forze dell’ordine nelle ricerche della donna. Il ritrovamento del corpo alle 17.50 di sabato. 

*«UMORISMO CONTAGIOSO» - *Interpellato dalla corte, il dottor Ashman si è detto sconvolto da un gesto che non poteva essere previsto «in nessun modo». Bailey e il marito erano entrambi di Johannesburg, in Sudafrica, e avevano studiato all’università di Cape Town. Si erano trasferiti a Londra nel 1995, quattro anni si erano sposati. La donna era diventata una partner nello studio SJ Berwin nel 2003. Si occupava di questioni bancarie e finanziarie, comprese le indagini dell’autorità di vigilanza Fsa (Financial Services Authority). La mole di lavoro era aumentata a dismisura con la crisi finanziaria. Secondo i colleghi, le sue competenze erano particolarmente richieste e la sua settimana di lavoro poteva arrivare a 60 ore, comprese le serate e i fine settimana. Al funerale in gennaio, in una chiesetta vicino alla casa di famiglia di Islington, nel nord di Londra, l’hanno ricordata così: «Una donna di straordinaria forza, vivace e passionale nella difesa dei suoi valori. Amava profondamente, con grande lealtà. Era onesta e diretta, meravigliosa e dall'un umorismo contagioso». Gli esami hanno confermato il decesso per annegamento, mentre dai test tossicologici risultavano solo quantità trascurabili di alcol, paracetamolo e caffeina.

*29 luglio 2009* 
**************************************************************************

Ma considerate umano fare 60 ore di lavoro non dico per una madre, ma per qualsiasi single?


----------



## Grande82 (29 Luglio 2009)

onestamente non mi sconvolge.
60 ore sono proprio tante, ma conosco molte persone che ne fanno circa 50. 
Cioè  10 al giorno, dalle 9 alle 19...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Luglio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> onestamente non mi sconvolge.
> 60 ore sono proprio tante, ma conosco molte persone che ne fanno circa 50.
> Cioè 10 al giorno, dalle 9 alle 19...


 "Se quarantore vi sembran poche.." si cantava nel secolo scorso


----------



## Grande82 (29 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> "Se quarantore vi sembran poche.." si cantava nel secolo scorso


 non la conosco!!!
che intendi?

non voglio certo dire che siano giuste 50 ore alla settimana, figuriamoci 60!!
C'è un libro di un'autrice scherzosa, Sophie kinsella (quella di I love shopping in tutte le ssalse) che si chiama 'LA regina della casa' e parla di una ragazza, professionista a londra, che alla fine scoppia perchè lei come persona non esiste più, lavora solo, e poi fa un errore e.... tutto il castello crolla.
Mi spiace moltissimo per questa ragazza e non trovo giusto ciò che le è accaduto, soprattutto che non abbia saputo/potuto chiedere aiuto!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Luglio 2009)

Se otto ore vi sembran poche,
provate voi a lavorare
e troverete la differenza
di lavorar e di comandar.

2E noi faremo come la Russia
noi squilleremo il campanel,
falce e martel,
e squilleremo il campanello
falce e martello trionferà.

3E noi faremo come la Russia
chi non lavora non mangerà;
e quei vigliacchi di quei signori
andranno loro a lavorar.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xih-NDc-168




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rMNTpE4diGc&feature=related


----------



## Grande82 (29 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Se otto ore vi sembran poche,
> provate voi a lavorare
> e troverete la differenza
> di lavorar e di comandar.
> ...


 sei ermetica per me...


----------



## Old Asudem (29 Luglio 2009)

la depressione post parto e i ritmi sostenuti da certi nel lavoro e nel volere rispondere a tutti i costi a certi parametri è letale


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Luglio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> sei ermetica per me...


Otto ore di lavoro giornaliere è stata una conquista del movimento dei lavoratori che è costata letteralmente lacrime e sangue.
Il fatto che lavoratori si sentano gratificati dal vedere richiesta la loro opera per tante ore giornaliere fino all'annullamento di qualsiasi spazio di tempo libero, convinti che sia connaturato al loro ruolo di lavoratori di alto livello mi sconvolge e mi addolora e mi procura tanta rabbia.
Questa donna con tre figli, di cui il più piccolo piccolissimo, sentiva suo dovere essere tutto contemporaneamente e ha vissuto come un fallimento di sè non riuscirci.
Altre risolvono non facendo figli, altri non lavorando.
Ma non credo che sia un modo di lavorare umano per nessuno.


----------



## Grande82 (29 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Otto ore di lavoro giornaliere è stata una conquista del movimento dei lavoratori che è costata letteralmente lacrime e sangue.
> Il fatto che lavoratori si sentano gratificati dal vedere richiesta la loro opera per tante ore giornaliere fino all'annullamento di qualsiasi spazio di tempo libero, convinti che sia connaturato al loro ruolo di lavoratori di alto livello mi sconvolge e mi addolora e mi procura tanta rabbia.
> Questa donna con tre figli, di cui il più piccolo piccolissimo, sentiva suo dovere essere tutto contemporaneamente e ha vissuto come un fallimento di sè non riuscirci.
> Altre risolvono non facendo figli, altri non lavorando.
> Ma non credo che sia un modo di lavorare umano per nessuno.


ah, ci sono, ora ti seguo!!
sono d'accordo.
lavoro in un ufficio in cui ci sono diverse donne e su 12 solo 2 hanno figli. altre 3 sono sposate. i loro orari (come il mio) vanno dalle 9 alle 19 (talvolta dalle 8 alle 20).
certo, il fine settimana ci si riposa, ma non è vita questa.
lo sapevi che spesso nel privato mettono una lunga pausa pranzo (2 ore, anche 3) perchè la gente è troppo lontana da casa per tornare lì a pranzo e quindi... lavora anche nelle ora di pranzo!!
Parlo di impiegati con stipendi normali, non di dirigenti.
per carità, i dirigenti lavorano dalle 7 alle 21 e anche il sabato o la sera  hanno cene di lavoro, ma non mi sembra una bella vita così.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Luglio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ah, ci sono, ora ti seguo!!
> sono d'accordo.
> lavoro in un ufficio in cui ci sono diverse donne e su 12 solo 2 hanno figli. altre 3 sono sposate. i loro orari (come il mio) vanno dalle 9 alle 19 (talvolta dalle 8 alle 20).
> certo, il fine settimana ci si riposa, ma non è vita questa.
> ...


A me sembra anche stupido perché dubito che poi tutta quella presenza oraria possa tradursi in lavoro.
Penso che abbia la funzione di legare il lavoratore al lavoro insomma una mistificazione per fargli credere che la sua vita sia tutta lì e ...il rimanente rimanga solo per spendere per compensarsi e consolarsi.


----------



## Grande82 (29 Luglio 2009)

non lo so... per lo più si traduce in lavoro vero, direi...
il problema è che ufficialmente sono 8 ore, ma se fossero dalle 9 alle 17-17.30 ci sarebbe secondo me maggior soddisfazione.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Luglio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> non lo so... per lo più si traduce in lavoro vero, direi...
> il problema è che ufficialmente sono 8 ore, ma se fossero dalle 9 alle 17-17.30 ci sarebbe secondo me maggior soddisfazione.


 Secondo me anche lo stesso rendimento.
Ma non lo stesso legame con il posto di lavoro.


----------



## Grande82 (29 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Secondo me anche lo stesso rendimento.
> Ma non lo stesso legame con il posto di lavoro.


 sai cosa immagino?
un posto di lavoro dove uno possa entrare alle 8 e usicre alle 20, ok, ma con un asilo e zona giochi per i bambini, in modo da poter passare la pausa pranzo coi figli e non con l'amante, una bella palestra dove rigenerarsi quando non ce la si fa più, un posto interattivo, dove, anche se devi fermarti di più, puoi comunque fare di quelle ore, un pezzo di vita e non solo lavoro!! 
il faffo è, persa, che viviamo in un posto in cui se esco dal lavoro alle 18.30 poi sono le 20 finchè arrivo a casa!!
Se esco alle 20 arivo alle 20.30.... pure questo non va bene, no?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Luglio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> sai cosa immagino?
> un posto di lavoro dove uno possa entrare alle 8 e usicre alle 20, ok, ma con un asilo e zona giochi per i bambini, in modo da poter passare la pausa pranzo coi figli e non con l'amante, una bella palestra dove rigenerarsi quando non ce la si fa più, un posto interattivo, dove, anche se devi fermarti di più, puoi comunque fare di quelle ore, un pezzo di vita e non solo lavoro!!
> il faffo è, persa, che viviamo in un posto in cui se esco dal lavoro alle 18.30 poi sono le 20 finchè arrivo a casa!!
> Se esco alle 20 arivo alle 20.30.... pure questo non va bene, no?


 Certo che non va bene avere ore di viaggio per lavorare.
Ma non vedo perché si debba stare al lavoro 10 ore facendo pause. E' più umano e libero stare un tempo ragionevole e poi occupare il proprio tempo come si preferisce e non tenere i bambini in un nido 12 ore anche se nel frattempo possono vedere i genitori.

Che poi quella del nido in cui entrare e uscire è una fantasia, che avevo anch'io, di chi non conosce come funziona un nido, le attività che si svolgono e l'importanza delle educatrici come punto di riferimento e del gruppo stesso di bambini.


----------



## Old Airforever (30 Luglio 2009)

Ricordo qundo mia madre mi disse che, quando volle concepire me, mio padre le disse: 'Amore, preferisco tirare un po' la cinghia a fine mese (era un modo di dire perchè mio padre ha avuto una mansione ben pagata nell'ambito elicotteristico) ma preferisco tu stia a casa dal lavoro per qualche anno finché Marco abbia l'età per andare all'asilo, dandoti alla famiglia, alla casa'.

Questi due tizi, invece che procreare tre pargoli, visti gli impegni lavorativi, avrebbero potuto farne uno o neanche uno.

Nella vita non si può sempre avere tutto: qualche scelta va fatta. Il marito della tizia era sicuramente ben pagato: la tizia stessa poteva rinunciare al suo lavoro per qualche anno. O ai figli.

Che 60ore settimanali lavorative siano tante, lo so (anche se ho amici che lavorano 10 ore al giorno per 6 giorni la settimana). Ma dare solo la colpa a chi ti fa lavorare così tanto mi sembra assurdo quanto le 60ore settimanali, daltronde.


----------



## Lettrice (30 Luglio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> sai cosa immagino?
> un posto di lavoro dove uno possa entrare alle 8 e usicre alle 20, ok, ma con un asilo e zona giochi per i bambini, in modo da poter passare la pausa pranzo coi figli e non con l'amante, una bella palestra dove rigenerarsi quando non ce la si fa più, un posto interattivo, dove, anche se devi fermarti di più, puoi comunque fare di quelle ore, un pezzo di vita e non solo lavoro!!
> il faffo è, persa, che viviamo in un posto in cui se esco dal lavoro alle 18.30 poi sono le 20 finchè arrivo a casa!!
> Se esco alle 20 arivo alle 20.30.... pure questo non va bene, no?


Fai domanda alla Nike


----------



## Lettrice (30 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Certo che non va bene avere ore di viaggio per lavorare.
> Ma non vedo perché si debba stare al lavoro 10 ore facendo pause. E' più umano e libero stare un tempo ragionevole e poi occupare il proprio tempo come si preferisce e non tenere i bambini in un nido 12 ore anche se nel frattempo possono vedere i genitori.
> 
> Che poi quella del nido in cui entrare e uscire è una fantasia, che avevo anch'io, di chi non conosce come funziona un nido, le attività che si svolgono e l'importanza delle educatrici come punto di riferimento e del gruppo stesso di bambini.


Quoto.

Questa della palestra o del nido a lavoro e'solo una fregatura... si finisce in una situazione in cui la tua vita e il tuo lavoro sono la stessa cosa!Malissimo direi.

Vera anche la seconda... Sbarella la posso portare max fino alle 9. 30 tranne casi particolari e se voglio prenderla prima delle 16. 30 devo avvisare.
Il nido aziendale e'leggermente piu' flessibile, ma solo leggermente


----------



## Old latriglia (30 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> A me sembra anche stupido perché dubito che poi tutta quella presenza oraria possa tradursi in lavoro.
> Penso che abbia la funzione di legare il lavoratore al lavoro insomma una mistificazione per fargli credere che la sua vita sia tutta lì e ...il rimanente rimanga solo per spendere per compensarsi e consolarsi.





















gli orari son studiati per rispondere alle esigenze dei clienti, se si vuol mantenere aperta l'azienda

idem lo studio della pausa pranzo da 3 ore


----------



## Minerva (30 Luglio 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> gli orari son studiati per rispondere alle esigenze dei clienti, se si vuol mantenere aperta l'azienda
> 
> idem lo studio della pausa pranzo da 3 ore


 ma infatti.
questa donna è crollata sicuramente per tutto un insieme di cose, immagino che c'entri il lavoro come la grande responsabilità di una famiglia con tre figli e chissà cos'altro.
sulla sindrome da wonder woman di questi anni abbiamo già parlato ; vogliamo tanto, troppo ...e se non vogliamo noi ce lo chiedono


----------



## Old latriglia (30 Luglio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma infatti.
> questa donna è crollata sicuramente per tutto un insieme di cose, immagino che c'entri il lavoro come la grande responsabilità di una famiglia con tre figli e chissà cos'altro.
> sulla sindrome da wonder woman di questi anni abbiamo già parlato ; vogliamo tanto, troppo ...*e se non vogliamo noi ce lo chiedono*


e li sarebbe opportuno alzare il medio


----------



## Old Asudem (30 Luglio 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> e li sarebbe opportuno alzare il medio


quota la racchietta


----------



## brugola (30 Luglio 2009)

a me le mie 8 al giorno sembrano già scandalose


----------



## Minerva (30 Luglio 2009)

.....


----------



## brugola (30 Luglio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> .....


.


----------



## Minerva (30 Luglio 2009)

no, pensavo che a questo punto io salto sempre fuori come corrado guzzanti quando faceva quelo: "ma lo sai a che ora mi sono svegliato io? alle sette meno un quarto"......


----------



## brugola (30 Luglio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> no, pensavo che a questo punto io salto sempre fuori come corrado guzzanti quando faceva quelo: "ma lo sai a che ora mi sono svegliato io? alle sette meno un quarto"......


lo so, tu e il tuo orso bruno al guinzaglio


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Luglio 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> gli orari son studiati per rispondere alle esigenze dei clienti, se si vuol mantenere aperta l'azienda
> 
> idem lo studio della pausa pranzo da 3 ore


 Perché?
Perché anche le altre aziende hanno orari asurdi?
Mi sembra che il lavoro debba essere al servizio dell'uomo e non l'uomo al servizio del lavoro.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Luglio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> no, pensavo che a questo punto io salto sempre fuori come corrado guzzanti quando faceva quelo: "ma lo sai a che ora mi sono svegliato io? alle sette meno un quarto"......


 Magari anche Michelangelo* lavorava (non sempre) 12 ore, ma il suo non era un lavoro, era l'espressione di sè.


*artista a caso


----------



## Lettrice (30 Luglio 2009)

Non finiva mai niente quel lavativo


----------



## Minerva (30 Luglio 2009)

*approvo il paragone (sembro linguista)*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Magari anche Michelangelo* lavorava (non sempre) 12 ore, ma il suo non era un lavoro, era l'espressione di sè.
> 
> 
> *artista a caso


magari


----------



## Grande82 (30 Luglio 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Ricordo qundo mia madre mi disse che, quando volle concepire me, mio padre le disse: 'Amore, preferisco tirare un po' la cinghia a fine mese (era un modo di dire perchè mio padre ha avuto una mansione ben pagata nell'ambito elicotteristico) ma preferisco tu stia a casa dal lavoro per qualche anno finché Marco abbia l'età per andare all'asilo, dandoti alla famiglia, alla casa'.
> 
> Questi due tizi, invece che procreare tre pargoli, visti gli impegni lavorativi, avrebbero potuto farne uno o neanche uno.
> 
> ...


 va bene, allora se ci sposiamo resti tu a casa coi 5 figli?


----------



## Grande82 (30 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Fai domanda alla Nike


----------



## Old latriglia (30 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Perché?
> Perché anche le altre aziende hanno orari asurdi?
> Mi sembra che il lavoro debba essere al servizio dell'uomo e non l'uomo al servizio del lavoro.


oddio persa, cerca di usare la fantasia però ..... se io chiudo alle 17, tu (generico nel senso di cliente) che smetti alla stessa ora, quando diamine puoi venire nel mio ufficio/negozio??

....... e se tu non hai modo di venire e spendere io come diamine mantengo, me la ditta e i dipendenti?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Luglio 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> oddio persa, cerca di usare la fantasia però ..... se io chiudo alle 17, tu (generico nel senso di cliente) che smetti alla stessa ora, quando diamine puoi venire nel mio ufficio/negozio??
> 
> ....... e se tu non hai modo di venire e spendere io come diamine mantengo, me la ditta e i dipendenti?


 Io stavo parlando di uffici, non di negozi.
Comunque se bisogna essere diponibile dopo l'orario di chiusura degli uffici si può essere chiusi prima.
Si possono organizzare turni tra i lavoratori e non allungare a dismisura l'orario.


----------



## Old latriglia (30 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io stavo parlando di uffici, non di negozi.
> Comunque se bisogna essere diponibile dopo l'orario di chiusura degli uffici si può essere chiusi prima.
> Si possono organizzare turni tra i lavoratori e non allungare a dismisura l'orario.


mi sa che ti stai perdendo un attimo ......  

	
	
		
		
	


	





io non ho parlato di disponibilità dopo la chiusura, io parlavo del fatto che le aziende gli orari li decidono in base al tipo di clientela, non alle gioie dei dipendenti

che mi pare che ultimamente la questione sia che tutti vogliono la botte piena e la moglie ubriaca, 2 ore di lavoro al giorno, stipendio alto, ferie lunghe ........ mentre come clienti si vuole che l'altro lavori 24 ore su 24, che lavori gratis e che si sorbisca tutte le tiraculiti nostre ...... e fidati, che di gente che chiama e vorrebbe che gli si andasse dopo cena ce n'è  

	
	
		
		
	


	









forse ma forse la tanto mistificata capacità di immedesimarsi nell'altro andrebbe applicata in più ambiti eh


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Luglio 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> mi sa che ti stai perdendo un attimo ......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Io mica lavoro 12 ore ...è ben immedesimandomi in altri che ho fatto il discorso.
Capisco che possano esserci richieste, ma non  guardare criticamente a un modello di organizzazione che è al servizio non della clientela, ma del comodo e del capriccio, facendosi concorrenza fino allo stremo, non mi sembra autolesionista.
Non stiamo, credo, parlando di ospedali che devono essere aperti 24 h su 24 h.


----------



## Minerva (31 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io mica lavoro 12 ore ...è ben immedesimandomi in altri che ho fatto il discorso.
> Capisco che possano esserci richieste, ma non guardare criticamente a un modello di organizzazione che è al servizio non della clientela, ma del comodo e del capriccio, *facendosi concorrenza fino allo stremo, non mi sembra autolesionista.*
> Non stiamo, credo, parlando di ospedali che devono essere aperti 24 h su 24 h.


 certo se hai lo stipendio assicurato è difficile capire chi per non soccombere deve gioco forza competere per non soccombere , sarebbe autolesionista se facesse il contrario.


ti posso chiamare lost?do you like it ?


----------



## Old Asudem (31 Luglio 2009)

essere imprenditore o dipendente è una scelta, non un 'imposizione


----------



## Minerva (31 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> essere imprenditore o dipendente è una scelta, non un 'imposizione


 sì.


----------



## Grande82 (31 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> essere imprenditore o dipendente è una scelta, non un 'imposizione


e quanto è legittimo che l'imprenditore imponga le sue regole di mercato al dipendente per poter fare concorrenza e dunque garantirsi delle entrate e dunque pagare il dipendente????????????????????


----------



## Old Asudem (31 Luglio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> e quanto è legittimo che l'imprenditore imponga le sue regole di mercato al dipendente per poter fare concorrenza e dunque garantirsi delle entrate e dunque pagare il dipendente????????????????????


----------



## Lettrice (31 Luglio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> e quanto è legittimo che l'imprenditore imponga le sue regole di mercato al dipendente per poter fare concorrenza e dunque garantirsi delle entrate e dunque pagare il dipendente????????????????????


Abbastanza leggittimo secondo me... ma le regole dell'imprenditore si dovrebbero sempre mantenere nei limiti della legalita'


----------



## Old Asudem (31 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Abbastanza leggittimo secondo me... ma le regole dell'imprenditore si dovrebbero sempre mantenere nei limiti della legalita'


certamente.
il mio commento sulla non imposizione era solo per chiarire che , come in tutto, sia essere dipendente che imprenditore ha vantaggi e svantaggi


----------



## Lettrice (31 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> certamente.
> il mio commento sulla non imposizione era solo per chiarire che , come in tutto, sia essere dipendente che imprenditore ha vantaggi e svantaggi


L'avevo capito il tuo... quello di Grande un po'meno


----------



## Grande82 (31 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Abbastanza leggittimo secondo me... ma le regole dell'imprenditore si dovrebbero sempre mantenere nei limiti della legalita'


 quello va bene.
però ti dico che mi offrirono tempo fa un lavoro di ufficio nuke

	
	
		
		
	


	




    in cui dovevo arrivare alle 8, fare pausa pranzo dalle 12.30 alle 15.30 e poi andar via alle 19.
Posto che le 19 diventano facilmente le 19.30, cosa avrei fatto dalle 12.30 alle 15.30????


----------



## Lettrice (31 Luglio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> quello va bene.
> però ti dico che mi offrirono tempo fa un lavoro di ufficio nuke
> 
> 
> ...


Tanti tornano a casa a mangiare... mia sorella torna a casa.

Per qualcuno con figli per esempio, puo' risultare un orario ottimo...


----------



## brugola (31 Luglio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> quello va bene.
> però ti dico che mi offrirono tempo fa un lavoro di ufficio nuke
> 
> 
> ...


bhè grande, dipende da che lavoro era.
io per esempio ho una collega che nonostante l'arrivo in ufficio sia previsto dalle 9/9,30 e uscita alle 18  continua implacabile a presentarsi alle 8 e andarsene alle 17,30.
se le esigenze dell'azienda sono che in certi orari fornitori e dipendenti siano presenti negli stessi orari mi pare anche logico


----------



## Old Asudem (31 Luglio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> quello va bene.
> però ti dico che mi offrirono tempo fa un lavoro di ufficio nuke
> 
> 
> ...


anche mia sorella che lavora in uno studio legale deve farsi 2 ore di pausa e uscire alle 19...ma l'ha saputo al colloquio iniziale 

	
	
		
		
	


	




non è che dev'essere lo studio a piegarsi alle esigenze d'orario di ogni dipendente... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





nel mio lavoro spesso gli operai si trovano qui in ufficio alle 5,30 per essere in fiera alle 7.

montare stand è così, lo sapevano e hanno accettato..


----------



## Minerva (31 Luglio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> quello va bene.
> però ti dico che mi offrirono tempo fa un lavoro di ufficio nuke
> 
> 
> ...


guarda che sono orari che chi lavora nei negozi fa da sempre...
va a casa, riordina, fa pranzo, prepara già la cena , parla con i bambini , bacia il marito e fa una piega dal parrucchiere


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (31 Luglio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> certo se hai lo stipendio assicurato è difficile capire chi per non soccombere deve gioco forza competere per non soccombere , sarebbe autolesionista se facesse il contrario.
> 
> 
> ti posso chiamare lost?do you like it ?


Chiamami come ti pare ...non capisco neppure la ragione.


Forse non mi sono spiegata.
Negli ultimi anni si è diffusa una vera propria ideologia in cui l'imperatore a cui tutto è dovuto (anche le nostre vite) è il mercato.
Mercato visto come un ente trascendente e assolutamente non dipendente dagli uomini e dalle loro scelte.
Questa ideologia mi sembra idiota.
Capisco che chi è dentro al mercato possa non riuscire a trovare altro modo per sopravvivere che adeguarvisi, ma non capisco che tutto questa venga accettato con una sorta di fideismo e con un autocompiacimento da santi o eroi.
Sembra anzi che si consideri chi è fuori da quella logica, perché lavoratore dipendente ad esempio, come un fanullone o un mangiapaneaufo.
Forse se si uscisse da quella ideologia e si pensasse a un modo per rendere più umana la vita di tutti sarebbe meglio.
Ognuno nel suo piccolo.


----------



## Old latriglia (31 Luglio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> quello va bene.
> però ti dico che mi offrirono tempo fa un lavoro di ufficio nuke
> 
> 
> ...


sai che tragedia  

	
	
		
		
	


	





è l'orario che faccio io, con l'unica differenza che la pausa è tra le 12 e le 15  

	
	
		
		
	


	













quella in neretto mi pare una boiata, e comunque basta spegnere il pc e andare a casa eh


----------



## Minerva (31 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Chiamami come ti pare ...non capisco *neppure la ragione.*
> 
> 
> Forse non mi sono spiegata.
> ...


mi riferivo all'esterofilia, persa


----------



## Grande82 (31 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Tanti tornano a casa a mangiare... mia sorella torna a casa.
> 
> Per qualcuno con figli per esempio, puo' risultare un orario ottimo...


 a Roma è quasi impraticabile tornare a pranzo a casa...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (31 Luglio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi riferivo all'esterofilia, persa


 Carina...


----------



## Old latriglia (31 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Chiamami come ti pare ...non capisco neppure la ragione.
> 
> 
> Forse non mi sono spiegata.
> ...


forse non ci capiamo, il tuo dittatore "mercato" è il cliente, ergo anche te .. sei disposta a pagare tanto e sbatterti tu perchè chi ti da il servizio sia libero di guadagnare bene e andare a casa presto?

ne dubito, infatti di solito si chiedono preventivi e si sceglie quello a minor costo


----------



## brugola (31 Luglio 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> sai che tragedia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


infatti.
è pur vero che ogni situazione lavorativa è a sè.
qui da me non pagano gli straordinari e ho colleghe che si fermano anche fino alle 22 di sera.
insomma, sono scelte.
scelte anche del datore di lavoro se scegliere gente che alle 18 canoniche stacca perchè non viene pagato lo straordinario o quelli che per dedizione o ambizioni carrieristiche si fermano lo stesso (salvo poi lamentarsi e rompere i coglioni che son sempre qui).
finchè avevo un ritorno e mi pareva giusto mi fermavo fino a tardi non pagata, poi ho deciso che quelle 2 ore me le sarei godute di più a fare cose per me


----------



## Lettrice (31 Luglio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> a Roma è quasi impraticabile tornare a pranzo a casa...


Pero' la colpa non e' del datore di lavoro


----------



## Lettrice (31 Luglio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> infatti.
> è pur vero che ogni situazione lavorativa è a sè.
> qui da me non pagano gli straordinari e ho colleghe che si fermano anche fino alle 22 di sera.
> insomma, sono scelte.
> ...


Io lo straordinario lo farei solo se mi puntassero una pistola o nel caso in cui abbia combinato un bordello io


----------



## Grande82 (31 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Tanti tornano a casa a mangiare... mia sorella torna a casa.
> 
> Per qualcuno con figli per esempio, puo' risultare un orario ottimo...





Brugola ha detto:


> bhè grande, dipende da che lavoro era.
> io per esempio ho una collega che nonostante l'arrivo in ufficio sia previsto dalle 9/9,30 e uscita alle 18 continua implacabile a presentarsi alle 8 e andarsene alle 17,30.
> se le esigenze dell'azienda sono che in certi orari fornitori e dipendenti siano presenti negli stessi orari mi pare anche logico





Asudem ha detto:


> anche mia sorella che lavora in uno studio legale deve farsi 2 ore di pausa e uscire alle 19...ma l'ha saputo al colloquio iniziale
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Minerva ha detto:


> guarda che sono orari che chi lavora nei negozi fa da sempre...
> va a casa, riordina, fa pranzo, prepara già la cena , parla con i bambini , bacia il marito e fa una piega dal parrucchiere





latriglia ha detto:


> sai che tragedia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma io non dico che siano orari furoi dal mondo, anzi!! sono troppo comuni!!
Il fatto è che si accetta per necessità, per lo più.
E se si accetta per necessità, in città come roma, spesso si abita abbastanza distanti, diciamo ad un'ora di treno. La gente non torna a casa per starci un'oretta scarsa e quindi resta in ufficio.... 
Che non sia una tragedia, triglia, non ci giurerei.
Mi capita spesso di lavorare dalle 7alle20 anche da dipendente o di saltare il pranzo. E' un lavoro che ho scelto. mi capita anche di arrivare in ufficio alle 9.30 e andar via alle 18. Dipende dalla giornata, per cui non faccio 'tragedia' della situazione. Non cambierei questo lavoro per uno con orari più comodi.
Quello di cui si parla è: può questo orario consentire in città uno stile di vita umano e normale? 
Per mia opinione, no. 
Poi se si vive in paese si riesce a far la spesa nella pausa caffè, ma è altra storia.


----------



## Old latriglia (31 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Io lo straordinario lo farei solo se mi puntassero una pistola o nel caso in cui abbia combinato un bordello io


io per una lite sullo straordinario ci guadagnai il ricattino sulle ferie ... e mandai la mia bella letterina di saluto


----------



## brugola (31 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Io lo straordinario lo farei solo se mi puntassero una pistola o nel caso in cui abbia combinato un bordello io


è logico
per una mia cappellata posso fermarmi a oltranza


----------



## Grande82 (31 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Pero' la colpa non e' del datore di lavoro


 questo è vero.
sono regole di mercato.
 e ce ne laviamo le mani...
non ho la soluzione in tasca, sia chiaro, ma se ne parla.
se no non intervenivo nemmeno nel tread...


----------



## Lettrice (31 Luglio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> questo è vero.
> sono regole di mercato.
> e ce ne laviamo le mani...
> non ho la soluzione in tasca, sia chiaro, ma se ne parla.
> se no non intervenivo nemmeno nel tread...


Grande mi dispiace ma il tuo discorso non lo capisco


----------



## Old latriglia (31 Luglio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Ma io non dico che siano orari furoi dal mondo, anzi!! sono troppo comuni!!
> *Il fatto è che si accetta per necessità, per lo più.*
> E se si accetta per necessità, in città come roma, spesso si abita abbastanza distanti, diciamo ad un'ora di treno. La gente non torna a casa per starci un'oretta scarsa e quindi resta in ufficio....
> Che non sia una tragedia, triglia, non ci giurerei.
> ...


balle, e comunque come hai scelto questo lavoro puoi anche scegliere di lavorare mezza giornata, ti licenzi, ti adegui al calo stipendio e fai una vita umana .... sinceramente la mia vita mi pare umanissima, io come scelta ho sempre avuto di non lavorare il sabato e la domenica, e non ho mai lavorato (salvo sporadici straordinari nell'ufficio di cui sopra)


----------



## Old Zyp (31 Luglio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> onestamente non mi sconvolge.
> 60 ore sono proprio tante, ma conosco molte persone che ne fanno circa 50.
> Cioè 10 al giorno, dalle 9 alle 19...


 
bella vita insomma  

	
	
		
		
	


	





si accettano tante condizioni lavorative anche se si è pieni di grana, non facciamo santi dove non ce ne sono

pochi sogni di vita, molti di gloria

io son per la qualità della vita, lavorare dalle 7.30 alle 20 non lo è per nulla al mondo, che non me la si venga a raccontare


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (31 Luglio 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> forse non ci capiamo, il tuo dittatore "mercato" è il cliente, ergo anche te .. sei disposta a pagare tanto e sbatterti tu perchè chi ti da il servizio sia libero di guadagnare bene e andare a casa presto?
> 
> ne dubito, infatti di solito si chiedono preventivi e si sceglie quello a minor costo


Io come cliente utilizzo quello che mi viene offerto.
Non so a che tipo di servizio tu ti riferisca.
Faccio esempi.
I negozi sono aperti con orari molto lunghi e anche la domenica, ma i lavoratori fanno i turni e, benché questo comporti un notevole disagio, non fanno più di 8 ore giornaliere.
Se ho bisogno di un lavoro artigianale, tipo idraulico o imbianchino o lavoro di muratura, mi adeguo, come ho sempre fatto, alla disponibilità del lavoratore, magari cambiando io turno o prendendo un permesso a spese mie.
Se invece parli di un'industria o impresa artigiana che deve realizzare un certo prodotto io non ritengo che un lavoratore che lavora per 12 ore realizzi più prodotti di uno che ne lavora 8.
Il discorso da cui siamo partiti (e che è stato commentato con un certo cinismo e scarse riflessioni su come la donna si senta di dover essere wonder woman) è quello di lavoratori "intellettuali", nel caso avvocato, ma anche impiegati a cui viene richiesto un orario che impedisce di vivere una vita al di fuori dell'orario di lavoro (a meno di far uso di stimolanti, sia legali sia illegali...infatti ampiamente pubblicizzati entrambi 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ).
Ripeto che non credo che oltre un certo numero di ore il rendimento intellettuale sia tale da rendere utile quell'orario.


----------



## Grande82 (31 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Grande mi dispiace ma il tuo discorso non lo capisco


 scusa, sarò poco chiara oggi!

Il fatto è questo: si lavora 8 ore al giorno? Per lo più io vedo che se ne lavora una decina. E comunque se ne passano una decina se non di più in ufficio.
Questo garantisce ad un dipendente uno stile di vita sano? Non credo!
Si parla più coi colleghi delle proprie cose che coi mariti stanchi la sera! 
Si passa il fine settimana ad occuparsi della casa a cercare di far svagare pure i figli, a far le super-donne o i super-uomini.
Sono d'accordo che la colpa non è imputabile al singolo imprenditore.
Ma se si ignora il problema si potrà solo peggiorare!!! 
In inghilterra alle 18 gli cade la penna e si vanno a fare l'aperitivo.
non so a milano, o a napoli o bari, ma a roma alle 18 se esci di casa trovi la strada quasi libera: son tutti in ufficio ancora.... 
(NB si parla di dipendenti privati, il pubblico lo lasciamo un momentino da parte, per ora...)


----------



## Old Asudem (31 Luglio 2009)

diciamo che è una concomitanza di cose e il discorso è lunghetto.
Di fatto c'è che lo sbattimento lavorativo e il tempo che dedichiamo al lavoro,per me, è assoutamente troppo. Non ci permette di fare praticamente altro per stanchezza, stress e impegni. Non ha senso.
Certo è che anche le nostre esigenze sono esagerate e che potremmo benissimo campare con molto ma molto meno.
Potremmo fare a meno di motissime cose ma non ci passa manco per l'anticamera del cervello di rinunciarci.


----------



## Old Zyp (31 Luglio 2009)

un caro amico lavora dalle 7 alle 22 supermegadirigente, due figli, che non consoce nemmeno

beato me ! che il pomeriggio giocavo a palla con mio padre, e bagnavo l'orto con la nonna, se non andar al mercato con la mamma 

insomma avevo una famiglia


----------



## Lettrice (31 Luglio 2009)

Zyp ha detto:


> bella vita insomma
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Infatti ti quoto... soprattutto a certi livelli, come quello della tipa, ovvio mi spiace per lei ma alla fine poteva chiamarsi fuori.

Il padre di mia figlia fa orari per me improponibili lavorando anche 16 ore di fila... ma e' strapagato ed e' una sua scelta... le rare volte che lo sento lamentarsi lo prenderei a mazzate sui denti!


----------



## Grande82 (31 Luglio 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> balle, e comunque come hai scelto questo lavoro puoi anche scegliere di lavorare mezza giornata, ti licenzi, ti adegui al calo stipendio e fai una vita umana .... sinceramente la mia vita mi pare umanissima, io come scelta ho sempre avuto di non lavorare il sabato e la domenica, e non ho mai lavorato (salvo sporadici straordinari nell'ufficio di cui sopra)


 onestamente comincio a sentirmi offesa.
Prima faccio la tragedia e ora dico balle.
se non condividi quel che dico puoi rispettarlo usando un linguaggio tranquillo. grazie. 


Per il tema, perchè devo fare mezza giornata ed essere pagata la metà per avere una vita? E' normale? Le mie sono domande, non ho verità in tasca. 
La persona normale lavora senza problemi 8 ora, VUOLE lavorare 8 ore, fare mezz'ora di pausa pranzo e andare a casa nel tardo pomeriggio. Sembra tanto strano? 
Onestamente quel che accetti tu o quel che accetto io (che ho già dettagliato, se vuoi leggilo) non è in discussione. Si parla di unos tile di vita diverso. Lo si può offrire o bisogna necessariamente rinunciarci se si ha l'ambizione di voler lavorare  e contestualmente avere altro? CHe poi l'altro siano figli o una passione personale, è altra storia.


----------



## Old Zyp (31 Luglio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> scusa, sarò poco chiara oggi!
> 
> Il fatto è questo: si lavora 8 ore al giorno? Per lo più io vedo che se ne lavora una decina. E comunque se ne passano una decina se non di più in ufficio.
> Questo garantisce ad un dipendente uno stile di vita sano? Non credo!
> ...


 
infatti e poi uno si fa l'amante  

	
	
		
		
	


	





svagare figli che non conoscon i genitori...piccoli animaletti immolati per pura gloria ed ambizione, magari non facciamoli no ? un pò di coerenza


----------



## Grande82 (31 Luglio 2009)

Zyp ha detto:


> infatti e poi uno si fa l'amante
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 vabbè, un pò di coerenza, ma se faccio un figlio devo lasciare  il lavoro? 
Io mediamente esco di casa alle 8 e rientro alle 19-20. Come è ovvio in una città, causa spostamenti. 
Che farò quando vorrò un figlio?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (31 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> diciamo che è una concomitanza di cose e il discorso è lunghetto.
> Di fatto c'è che lo sbattimento lavorativo e il tempo che dedichiamo al lavoro,per me, è assoutamente troppo. Non ci permette di fare praticamente altro per stanchezza, stress e impegni. Non ha senso.
> Certo è che anche le nostre esigenze sono esagerate e che potremmo benissimo campare con molto ma molto meno.
> Potremmo fare a meno di motissime cose ma non ci passa manco per l'anticamera del cervello di rinunciarci.


 Però non è che uno che si è laureato, che so, in giurisprudenza decide di non fare l'avvocato e va a fare non so cosa.
E' oggettivamente difficile uscire da quello che la logica dei datori di lavopro fedeli del mercato richiedono.
Però credo che sia giusto rifletterci.


----------



## Old Zyp (31 Luglio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> onestamente comincio a sentirmi offesa.
> Prima faccio la tragedia e ora dico balle.
> se non condividi quel che dico puoi rispettarlo usando un linguaggio tranquillo. grazie.
> 
> ...


Grande a te come alla mia donna vi piace star in tal condizioni lavorative ...

poi alla domanda, facciamo qualcosa, oppure hai qualche interesse il nulla condito dal nulla 

corpi vuoti senza piaceri che navigan acque alte per pochi spiccioli


----------



## Grande82 (31 Luglio 2009)

Zyp ha detto:


> Grande a te come alla mia donna vi piace star in tal condizioni lavorative ...
> 
> poi alla domanda, facciamo qualcosa, oppure hai qualche interesse il nulla condito dal nulla
> 
> corpi vuoti senza piaceri che navigan acque alte per pochi spiccioli
















 bè, direi che non mi conosci abbastanza da fare tali affermazioni....
diciamo che parli di lei che la conosci e non mi accomuni?


----------



## Old Zyp (31 Luglio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> vabbè, un pò di coerenza, ma se faccio un figlio devo lasciare il lavoro?
> Io mediamente esco di casa alle 8 e rientro alle 19-20. Come è ovvio in una città, causa spostamenti.
> Che farò quando vorrò un figlio?


 
a non lo so .... 

deciderai al tempo opportuno .... 

lavori e non lo conoscerai oppure lavorerai di meno facendo altro, e vivrai tuo figlio


----------



## Old Zyp (31 Luglio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> bè, direi che non mi conosci abbastanza da fare tali affermazioni....
> diciamo che parli di lei che la conosci e non mi accomuni?


 
dai Grande lo sai che parlo in modo generico ....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (31 Luglio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> vabbè, un pò di coerenza, ma se faccio un figlio devo lasciare il lavoro?
> Io mediamente esco di casa alle 8 e rientro alle 19-20. Come è ovvio in una città, causa spostamenti.
> Che farò quando vorrò un figlio?


 Sarai costretta a cambiare lavoro o pagare qualcuno che cresca tuo figlio che vedrai per un po' di anni solo addormentato.


----------



## brugola (31 Luglio 2009)

Zyp ha detto:


> *Grande a te come alla mia donna vi piace star in tal condizioni lavorative ...*
> 
> poi alla domanda, facciamo qualcosa, oppure hai qualche interesse il nulla condito dal nulla
> 
> corpi vuoti senza piaceri che navigan acque alte per pochi spiccioli


tu devi sposare me racchio, io non ho voglia di fare un cazzo da mane a sera e non ho velleità carrieristiche.
basta che mi mantieni e ti lavo, stiro e ammiro ti tirò su e poi ti tiro giù


----------



## Old latriglia (31 Luglio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> onestamente comincio a sentirmi offesa.
> Prima faccio la tragedia e ora dico balle.
> se non condividi quel che dico puoi rispettarlo usando un linguaggio tranquillo. grazie.
> 
> ...


onestamente tendi ad esser prevenuta contro di me, a prescindere da quello e volendo allargarsi dovrei sentirmi offesa io in quanto inquadrabile nel termine "datore di lavoro" e sinceramente fosse per i vostri discorsi dovremmo pure regalarvi casa ........ quando si fanno i colloqui i termini son sempre chiari, se si accetta si accetta, on che si accetta poi si va in giro a dire che siamo brutti e cattivi perchè vi tocca lavorare come a tutti gli altri cristiani del mondo ....... senza contare che l'eventualità che mentre i vostri stipendi son sempre certi in periodi di crisi i nostri invece non lo sono ...... ma che vi frega a voi?

voglio voglio voglio voglio ....... pare l'unica parola sentita negli ultimi 15 anni ......


----------



## Old Zyp (31 Luglio 2009)

come si può pensare ad un figlio con orari 8-20 ma come si può anche solo immaginarlo !!!!! 

i figli si crescono ,oppure lo fanno i nonni e poi ? e poi non sanno nemmeno più chi è che gli ha dato la vita


----------



## Old Asudem (31 Luglio 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> balle, e comunque come hai scelto questo lavoro puoi anche scegliere di lavorare mezza giornata, ti licenzi, ti adegui al calo stipendio e fai una vita umana .... *sinceramente la mia vita mi pare umanissima*, io come scelta ho sempre avuto di non lavorare il sabato e la domenica, e non ho mai lavorato (salvo sporadici straordinari nell'ufficio di cui sopra)


buon per te. sei mica tu e solo tu il riferimento. per altri , non lo è. io non riuscirei a lavorare tutte le ore che lavorano i montatori qui da noi .

poi cosa dici ??? scelgo la mezza giornata quando ho da pagare affitto /mutuo, bollette e spesa??
dimmi dove che mi ci fiondo


----------



## Grande82 (31 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sarai costretta a cambiare lavoro o pagare qualcuno che cresca tuo figlio che vedrai per un po' di anni solo addormentato.


 non lo trovo giusto.


----------



## Old Asudem (31 Luglio 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> onestamente tendi ad esser prevenuta contro di me, a prescindere da quello e volendo allargarsi dovrei sentirmi offesa io in quanto inquadrabile nel termine "*datore di lavoro" e sinceramente fosse per i vostri discorsi dovremmo pure regalarvi casa ......*.. quando si fanno i colloqui i termini son sempre chiari, se si accetta si accetta, on che si accetta poi si va in giro a dire che siamo brutti e cattivi perchè vi tocca lavorare come a tutti gli altri cristiani del mondo ....... senza contare che l'eventualità che mentre i vostri stipendi son sempre certi in periodi di crisi i nostri invece non lo sono ...... ma che vi frega a voi?
> 
> voglio voglio voglio voglio ....... pare l'unica parola sentita negli ultimi 15 anni ......



ma che cazzo dici?? 

	
	
		
		
	


	













guarda poi che il datore di lavoro ,in realtà, è chi lavora per te, ti fornisce il suo lavoro 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  (grillo docet..)


----------



## Old Zyp (31 Luglio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> tu devi sposare me racchio, io non ho voglia di fare un cazzo da mane a sera e non ho velleità carrieristiche.
> basta che mi mantieni e ti lavo, stiro e ammiro ti tirò su e poi ti tiro giù


 
ma io lo so che sei la mia anima gemella, io ti costruirei il castello e tu sul trono ....

poi la gente parla di famiglia ..... tzè lavora da paura per ambizione fine a se stessa e poi paga per farsi crescere i figli 

malinconia da non aver visto manco il primo passo ? volete metter la soddisfazioen della badante che vi dice, "ha fatto il primo passo", ha detto per la prima volta ....... "badante...."


----------



## Old Asudem (31 Luglio 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> onestamente tendi ad esser prevenuta contro di me, a prescindere da quello e volendo allargarsi dovrei sentirmi offesa io in quanto inquadrabile nel termine "datore di lavoro" e sinceramente fosse per i vostri discorsi dovremmo pure regalarvi casa ........ quando si fanno i colloqui i termini son sempre chiari, se si accetta si accetta, on che si accetta poi si va in giro a dire che siamo brutti e cattivi perchè vi tocca lavorare come a tutti gli altri cristiani del mondo ....... senza contare che l'eventualità che mentre i vostri stipendi son sempre certi in periodi di crisi i nostri invece non lo sono ...... ma che vi frega a voi?
> 
> voglio voglio voglio voglio ....... pare l'unica parola sentita negli ultimi 15 anni ......


e a te chi ha costretto a fare l'imprenditrice?
ti hanno puntato una pistola alla tempia?
anche tu c'eri al colloquio, i termini contrattuali e lo stipendio, orario e balle varie l'hai ben presente anche tu.


----------



## Grande82 (31 Luglio 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> onestamente tendi ad esser prevenuta contro di me, a prescindere da quello e volendo allargarsi dovrei sentirmi offesa io in quanto inquadrabile nel termine "datore di lavoro" e sinceramente fosse per i vostri discorsi dovremmo pure regalarvi casa ........ quando si fanno i colloqui i termini son sempre chiari, se si accetta si accetta, on che si accetta poi si va in giro a dire che siamo brutti e cattivi perchè vi tocca lavorare come a tutti gli altri cristiani del mondo ....... senza contare che l'eventualità che mentre i vostri stipendi son sempre certi in periodi di crisi i nostri invece non lo sono ...... ma che vi frega a voi?
> 
> voglio voglio voglio voglio ....... pare l'unica parola sentita negli ultimi 15 anni ......


 io sarei prevenuta?
Non mi pare proprio!!
Ero in serio dubbio se dirti che mi sentivo offesa ma l'ho fatto per chiarezza.
Io, come dipendente, non dico mai ch eil mio capo mi fa lavorare come una schiava perchè all'epoca ho fatto una scelta e ne sono felice.
Mi piace il mio lavoro e lo faccio con gli orari che IO ritengo opportuni. Se volevo altri orari facevo un altro lavoro.
Non mi pare che tu possa accomunarmi a nessuno.
Per quanto concerne il 'se fosse per i vostri discorsi dovremmo regalarvi la casa' ti chiedo: ti sembra una richiesta folle da parte di un generico lavoratore (che non sono io) dire 'faccio 8 ore e una pausa pranzo di mezz'ora con ottimo rendimento in  quelle 8 ore ma non un minuto di più' ????


----------



## Old Zyp (31 Luglio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> non lo trovo giusto.


 
non puoi aver tutto decidi, famiglia con buone basi e chi c'è c'è e chi no nc'è si aggiusti ? 

dopo basta non lamentarsi 

(non ce l0ho con te Grande)


----------



## Lettrice (31 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sarai costretta a cambiare lavoro o pagare qualcuno che cresca tuo figlio che vedrai per un po' di anni solo addormentato.


Si scende a compromessi, si fa continuamente.
Certo con Sbarella non potevo mantenermi il mio vecchio lavoro perche' c'era da viaggiare... ne ho cercato un altro.


----------



## Old Zyp (31 Luglio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> io sarei prevenuta?
> Non mi pare proprio!!
> Ero in serio dubbio se dirti che mi sentivo offesa ma l'ho fatto per chiarezza.
> Io, come dipendente, non dico mai ch eil mio capo mi fa lavorare come una schiava perchè all'epoca ho fatto una scelta e ne sono felice.
> ...


 
no non un minuto di pià, se vuoi ti aiuto, se ce ne è reale bisogno .... altrimenti la mia vita è fuori, la mia famiglia è fuori, la mia donna è fuori, i fiori son fuori, le nuvole anche le stelle anche, le formiche le anatre le oche, i pesci i bambini i colori gli odori ! 

cazzo !


----------



## Old latriglia (31 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma che cazzo dici??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pirla  

	
	
		
		
	


	





















è dall'inizio del thread che lo dico anche io, ma l'altra metà del cielo non riesce a metterselo in testa che è il cliente a dettar le famigerate leggi di mercato che però il datore di lavoro dovrebbe cambiare ............

poi ora mollami che mi si è annodato il neurone


----------



## Old Asudem (31 Luglio 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> pirla
> 
> 
> 
> ...


prima comprami la casa


----------



## Grande82 (31 Luglio 2009)

Zyp ha detto:


> non puoi aver tutto decidi, famiglia con buone basi e chi c'è c'è e chi no nc'è si aggiusti ?
> 
> dopo basta non lamentarsi
> 
> (non ce l0ho con te Grande)


 (lo so  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 )
Purtroppo ho molte colleghe qui in ufficio che avendo tali orari figli non ne fanno. 
Perchè del lavoro hanno bisogno. Non è una bella cosa. 
comunque personalmente farò del mio meglio per curare mio figlio e lavorare al meglio, anche se significherà dover mediare e scapicollarmi. 
Però non ci rinuncio. Ma è un'altra storia, no? 
Dovremmo tornare sul discorso principale, quello di Persa.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (31 Luglio 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> onestamente tendi ad esser prevenuta contro di me, a prescindere da quello e volendo allargarsi dovrei sentirmi offesa io in quanto inquadrabile nel termine "datore di lavoro" e sinceramente fosse per i vostri discorsi dovremmo pure regalarvi casa ........ quando si fanno i colloqui i termini son sempre chiari, se si accetta si accetta, on che si accetta poi si va in giro a dire che siamo brutti e cattivi perchè vi tocca lavorare come a tutti gli altri cristiani del mondo ....... senza contare che l'eventualità che mentre i vostri stipendi son sempre certi in periodi di crisi i nostri invece non lo sono ...... ma che vi frega a voi?
> 
> voglio voglio voglio voglio ....... pare l'unica parola sentita negli ultimi 15 anni ......


 Non capisco perché ti senti attaccata personalmente in un discorso di ordine generale in cui ci si domenda non se i datori di lavoro sono brutti e cattivi, ma se non si potrebbe cercare una modo di vita più umano, per tutti.
Io sono figlia di un imprenditore che non chiedeva cose assurde ai dipendenti, ma si è letteralmente ammazzato per il lavoro.
Da una mia esperienza personale e anche dolorosa nasce l'osservazione che è una modalità sbagliata di lavorare.
Che poi sia difficile uscirne per i datori di lavoro, non meno che per i lavoratori (liberi fino a un certo punto di non accettare quelle condizioni, visto che alternative non ce ne sono) ne sono ben consapevole.


----------



## Lettrice (31 Luglio 2009)

Grande ma tu immagina che cazzo di bordello sarebbe se tutti potessero decidere i propri orari in base alle proprie personali esigenze.

Mi sembra assurdo, senza offesa ovviamente.


----------



## Minerva (31 Luglio 2009)

Zyp ha detto:


> ma io lo so che sei la mia anima gemella, io ti costruirei il castello e tu sul trono ....
> 
> poi la gente parla di famiglia ..... tzè* lavora da paura per ambizione fine a se stessa *e poi paga per farsi crescere i figli
> 
> malinconia da non aver visto manco il primo passo ? volete metter la soddisfazioen della badante che vi dice, "ha fatto il primo passo", ha detto per la prima volta ....... "badante...."


 anche perché no se riesci a conciliare l'amore per la famiglia e l'ambizione per il tuo lavoro?
dovendo passare tante ore della tua vita in questo modo se ci metti passione non le subisci ma le impieghi


----------



## Lettrice (31 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non capisco perché ti senti attaccata personalmente in un discorso di ordine generale in cui ci si domenda non se i datori di lavoro sono brutti e cattivi, ma se non si potrebbe cercare una modo di vita più umano, per tutti.
> Io sono figlia di un imprenditore che non chiedeva cose assurde ai dipendenti, ma si è letteralmente ammazzato per il lavoro.
> Da una mia esperienza personale e anche dolorosa nasce l'osservazione che è una modalità sbagliata di lavorare.
> Che poi sia difficile uscirne per i datori di lavoro, non meno che per i lavoratori (liberi fino a un certo punto di non accettare quelle condizioni, visto che alternative non ce ne sono) ne sono ben consapevole.


Il lavoro per me e' disumano in ogni caso


----------



## Grande82 (31 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Grande ma tu immagina che cazzo di bordello sarebbe se tutti potessero decidere i propri orari in base alle proprie personali esigenze.
> 
> Mi sembra assurdo, senza offesa ovviamente.


 ma è una riflessione, però neanche più di tanto.... 
immagino qui in ufficio da me, se ognuno dicesse le sue esigenze e potesse concordare i propri orari, credo che tutti lavorerebbero meglio e non se ne avrebbe un così gran bordello.
Posto che siano orari ragionevoli.
Non di notte. Non prima di una certa ora e non oltre un'altra.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (31 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Grande ma tu immagina che cazzo di bordello sarebbe se tutti potessero decidere i propri orari in base alle proprie personali esigenze.
> 
> Mi sembra assurdo, senza offesa ovviamente.


 Si diceva di limitarsi alle 40 ore settimanali, 8 giornaliere non di far ognuno come cavolo gli pare.


----------



## Grande82 (31 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non capisco perché ti senti attaccata personalmente in un discorso di ordine generale in cui ci si domenda non se i datori di lavoro sono brutti e cattivi, ma se non si potrebbe cercare una modo di vita più umano, per tutti.
> Io sono figlia di un imprenditore che non chiedeva cose assurde ai dipendenti, ma si è letteralmente ammazzato per il lavoro.
> Da una mia esperienza personale e anche dolorosa nasce l'osservazione che è una modalità sbagliata di lavorare.
> Che poi sia difficile uscirne per i datori di lavoro, non meno che per i lavoratori (liberi fino a un certo punto di non accettare quelle condizioni, visto che alternative non ce ne sono) ne sono ben consapevole.


 l'hai detto molto meglio di me....


----------



## Old Asudem (31 Luglio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> l'hai detto molto meglio di me....


racchia che non sei altro!!
l'ho detto prima io e molto meglio


----------



## Lettrice (31 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Si diceva di limitarsi alle 40 ore settimanali, 8 giornaliere non di far ognuno come cavolo gli pare.


Su quello son d'accordissimo, ma Grande ha ampliato un attimino il discorso agli orari non solo le 40 ore.


----------



## Grande82 (31 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> racchia che non sei altro!!
> l'ho detto prima io e molto meglio




















 ah, sì!?!??!


----------



## Grande82 (31 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Su quello son d'accordissimo, ma Grande ha ampliato un attimino il discorso agli orari non solo le 40 ore.


 vero!


----------



## Old Asudem (31 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> diciamo che è una concomitanza di cose e il discorso è lunghetto.
> Di fatto c'è che lo sbattimento lavorativo e il tempo che dedichiamo al lavoro,per me, è assoutamente troppo. Non ci permette di fare praticamente altro per stanchezza, stress e impegni. Non ha senso.
> Certo è che anche le nostre esigenze sono esagerate e che potremmo benissimo campare con molto ma molto meno.
> Potremmo fare a meno di motissime cose ma non ci passa manco per l'anticamera del cervello di rinunciarci.





Grande82 ha detto:


> ah, sì!?!??!


----------



## Old latriglia (31 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> e a te chi ha costretto a fare l'imprenditrice?
> ti hanno puntato una pistola alla tempia?
> anche tu c'eri al colloquio, i termini contrattuali e lo stipendio, orario e balle varie l'hai ben presente anche tu.


nessuno, infatti ne sono felice e non mi lamento dei miei orari, anche se all'inizio mi ha svariato le abitudini visto che prima smettevo alle 17.30 ... e quando i miei soci volevano che lavorassi pure il sabato mattina gli ho alzato il medio ... ma è una cosa che può fare pure il dipendente di dire che gli straordinari non li fa  

	
	
		
		
	


	





(a parte che quel bastardo di cui infine ci siamo liberati aveva l'allucinazione che io lavorassi tutti i sabati mattina, mentre lui si grattava a casa con la signora  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )


----------



## Lettrice (31 Luglio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ma è una riflessione, però neanche più di tanto....
> immagino qui in ufficio da me, se ognuno dicesse le sue esigenze e potesse concordare i propri orari, credo che tutti lavorerebbero meglio e non se ne avrebbe un così gran bordello.
> Posto che siano orari ragionevoli.
> Non di notte. Non prima di una certa ora e non oltre un'altra.


Certo che sarebbe un bordello... io _padrone_ della baracca che mi devo ricordare e tener conto degli orari di ogni singolo dipendente... e per favore non buttiamola sulla fiducia che e'un contratto di lavoro.


----------



## Old Asudem (31 Luglio 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> nessuno, infatti ne sono felice e non mi lamento dei miei orari, anche se all'inizio mi ha svariato le abitudini visto che prima smettevo alle 17.30 ... e quando i miei soci volevano che lavorassi pure il sabato mattina gli ho alzato il medio ... ma è una cosa che può fare pure il dipendente di dire che gli straordinari non li fa
> 
> 
> 
> ...


si ma la casa?? me la compri o no?? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




la voglio!!


----------



## Lettrice (31 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> si ma la casa?? me la compri o no??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No venderti cosi' cheap... chiedi anche il mercedes coupe


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (31 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Su quello son d'accordissimo, ma Grande ha ampliato un attimino il discorso agli orari non solo le 40 ore.


In molti uffici c'è l'orario elastico che permette di giostrarsi le otto ore secondo le proprie esigenze entro un orario massimo e minimo.
C'è chi preferisce iniziare alle 8 e chi alle nove, ovvio che l'uno andrà via prima e l'altro dopo.
Questo consente di accompagnare o di andare a prendere i figli a scuola e di regolare l'orario con quello del partner.
Un orario elastico garantisce alche al datore di lavoro la presenza in ufficio sia molto presto sia nel tardo pomeriggio.

SI TIMBRA IL CARTELLINO per l'ingresso uscita ed eventuali pause.


----------



## Old Asudem (31 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> No venderti cosi' cheap... chiedi anche il mercedes coupe


quella racchia mi sa che è un osso duro


----------



## Old latriglia (31 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non capisco perché ti senti attaccata personalmente in un discorso di ordine generale in cui ci si domenda non se i datori di lavoro sono brutti e cattivi, ma se non si potrebbe cercare una modo di vita più umano, per tutti.
> Io sono figlia di un imprenditore che non chiedeva cose assurde ai dipendenti, ma si è letteralmente ammazzato per il lavoro.
> Da una mia esperienza personale e anche dolorosa nasce l'osservazione che è una modalità sbagliata di lavorare.
> Che poi sia difficile uscirne per i datori di lavoro, non meno che per i lavoratori (liberi fino a un certo punto di non accettare quelle condizioni, visto che alternative non ce ne sono) ne sono ben consapevole.


veramente non mi sento attaccata sul personale, aspettavo una risposta da un'amica per le ferie e impiegavo il tempo dando anche un'altra visuale al discorso  

	
	
		
		
	


	





sinceramente che manchino tutte queste alternative non ci metto la mano sul fuoco, qua, per la prima volta dopo anni, vedo che chiudono tutti per tutto il mese di agosto ... e questo tanto indica tranne che grosse crisi ...... saremo un'isola felice, nn so


----------



## Minerva (31 Luglio 2009)

però ho notato che le persone che ho visto trasformarsi da dipendenti ad imprenditori sono poi state particolarmente stronze e sorde nei confronti delle esigenze di chi lavorava con loro.
la vita è un gioco delle parti


----------



## Old latriglia (31 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> si ma la casa?? me la compri o no??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


e ti pare che il 31 luglio sia il giorno giusto per certi discorsi??

devo ancora decidere dove portare le chiappe a mollo prima di andare a scroccare torte e regali in sicilia dai miei  

	
	
		
		
	


	













ne parliamo a settembre mia cara


----------



## Old Asudem (31 Luglio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> però ho notato che le persone che ho visto trasformarsi da dipendenti ad imprenditori sono poi state particolarmente stronze e sorde nei confronti delle esigenze di chi lavorava con loro.
> la vita è un gioco delle parti



concordo.
Il mio capo (lavoravamo già insieme tanti anni fa in un'agenzia di pubblicità allestimento e lui era un montatore di stand) è diventato una cosa insopportabile.

Lo ricordo sempre a capo delle incazzature se lo stipendio tardava di un giorno e ora aspetta il limite massimo e se riesce a giocare con la valuta anche oltre lo fa.
Così come tratta i suoi montatori in fiera..roba da far cagare.

Glielo dico spessissimo che si è proprio dimenticato come cazzo si stava dall'altra parte


----------



## Lettrice (31 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> In molti uffici c'è l'orario elastico che permette di giostrarsi le otto ore secondo le proprie esigenze entro un orario massimo e minimo.
> C'è chi preferisce iniziare alle 8 e chi alle nove, ovvio che l'uno andrà via prima e l'altro dopo.
> Questo consente di accompagnare o di andare a prendere i figli a scuola e di regolare l'orario con quello del partner.
> Un orario elastico garantisce alche al datore di lavoro la presenza in ufficio sia molto presto sia nel tardo pomeriggio.


Ok ma l'orario elastico puo' variare di un'ora... ma mi sembra che questo sia abbastanza fatto e fattibile anche in Italia.

Ma l'elasticita' non puo' andare oltre quel limite... inoltre se gli uffici aprono alle 9 e chiudono alle 18... non e'che tutti possono andarsene via alle 17.

In una piccola azienda si possono anche fare i turni grosse compagnie la vedo molto in salita e per ovvie ragioni


----------



## Old latriglia (31 Luglio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> però ho notato che le persone che ho visto trasformarsi da dipendenti ad imprenditori sono poi state particolarmente stronze e sorde nei confronti delle esigenze di chi lavorava con loro.
> la vita è un gioco delle parti


il famigerato cui accennavo prima lo avrei appeso al muro, voleva fare gli orari del dipendente e anche il dittatore, tra l'altro si permetteva anche quello che lui definiva "scherzare con i ragazzi" che alla fine era prenderli per il culo e offenderli tipo asilo  

	
	
		
		
	


	








non c'è stato verso di mettergli nel cranio che non era divertente e che non gli rispondevano visti i ruoli

uno infatti si è licenziato per quello


----------



## Old Asudem (31 Luglio 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> e ti pare che il 31 luglio sia il giorno giusto per certi discorsi??
> 
> devo ancora decidere dove portare le chiappe a mollo prima di andare a scroccare torte e regali in sicilia dai miei
> 
> ...


va bene.
ma  mi sa che la prima settimana di settembre avrò l'influenza


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (31 Luglio 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> veramente non mi sento attaccata sul personale, aspettavo una risposta da un'amica per le ferie e impiegavo il tempo dando anche un'altra visuale al discorso
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Io non so dove sei, che lavoro fai, che vita hai.
Quindi è un po' difficile dare pareri.
Dubito che tu abbia figli, ad esempio, se no tu stessa sentiresti l'esigenza di un orario diverso.
Poi se il lavoro che si svolge può essere svolto in parte a casa (come il mio) sia che si sia dipendenti sia autonomi è già una forma di elasticità del lavoro.
Ma credo che sia possibile solo per attività particolari.
Penso a Minerva che ovviamente se deve fare un servizio a un evento che si svolge di sera dovrà avere quel giorno un orario asurdo, ma non accadrà tutti i giorni.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (31 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ok ma l'orario elastico puo' variare di un'ora... ma mi sembra che questo sia abbastanza fatto e fattibile anche in Italia.
> 
> Ma l'elasticita' non puo' andare oltre quel limite... inoltre se gli uffici aprono alle 9 e chiudono alle 18... non e'che tutti possono andarsene via alle 17.
> 
> In una piccola azienda si possono anche fare i turni grosse compagnie la vedo molto in salita e per ovvie ragioni


Dipende dalle persone io sceglierei di uscire più tardi pur di arrivare dopo.
So che è in uso alla Bayer che non è una piccola azienda.
Evidentemente naturlmente i lavoratori si distribuiscono entro l'orario consentito.


----------



## Old latriglia (31 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io non so dove sei, che lavoro fai, che vita hai.
> Quindi è un po' difficile dare pareri.
> *Dubito che tu abbia figli, ad esempio, se no tu stessa sentiresti l'esigenza di un orario diverso.*
> Poi se il lavoro che si svolge può essere svolto in parte a casa (come il mio) sia che si sia dipendenti sia autonomi è già una forma di elasticità del lavoro.
> ...


scusa un attimo, ho detto che lavoro fino alle 19, mica fino alle 2 di mattina


----------



## Old Zyp (31 Luglio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> però ho notato che le persone che ho visto trasformarsi da dipendenti ad imprenditori sono poi state particolarmente stronze e sorde nei confronti delle esigenze di chi lavorava con loro.
> la vita è un gioco delle parti


 
sucuro !


----------



## Old latriglia (31 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> va bene.
> ma  mi sa che la prima settimana di settembre avrò l'influenza


e allora ne parleremo la seconda


----------



## Lettrice (31 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Dipende dalle persone io sceglierei di uscire più tardi pur di arrivare dopo.
> So che è in uso alla Bayer che non è una piccola azienda.
> *Evidentemente naturlmente i lavoratori si distribuiscono entro l'orario consentito*.


Ma a me sembra piu' evidente che i lavoratori vengano distribuiti entro l'orario consentito... dubito fortemente che si autogestiscano.

Che e' ancora un discorso accettabilissimo ma diverso da quello che faceva Grande.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (31 Luglio 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> scusa un attimo, ho detto che lavoro fino alle 19, mica fino alle 2 di mattina


E' lo stesso orario di chi ha un negozio.
E chi ha un negozio proprio fa più di 8 ore.
Non è un orario facilmente conciliabile con la vita personale e familiare.
Nei piccoli esercizi è impossibile organizzarsi diversamente.
Ma non mi sembra ugualmente l'ideale.
Comunque il discorso era un altro.
Ovvero relativo alle oltre 8 ore giornaliere richieste a chi svolge attività intellettuali o impiegatizie e se fosse possibile pensare, almeno pensare, a una diversa organizzazione del lavoro senza piegarsi al dio mercato.


----------



## Old Zyp (31 Luglio 2009)

solo nei posti giusti .... solo nei posti giusti .... 

nei posti dove puoi far come tutti quelli sul forum, giocare al pc ..... in altri luoghi di lavoro si lavora e basta 

l'orario flessibile aiuta ma ben poco, che te ne fai se tanto esci di casa allle 7 e rientri alle 18 ? già tanto che si entra in vasca, già tanto ....


----------



## Minerva (31 Luglio 2009)

Zyp ha detto:


> sucuro !


 uppruvi?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (31 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma a me sembra piu' evidente che i lavoratori vengano distribuiti entro l'orario consentito... dubito fortemente che si autogestiscano.
> 
> Che e' ancora un discorso accettabilissimo ma diverso da quello che faceva Grande.


 Alla Bayer ognuno fa come preferisce, entro i limiti stabiliti dall'azienda di ingresso e di uscita.


----------



## Old Zyp (31 Luglio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> uppruvi?


 
yas !


----------



## Lettrice (31 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Alla Bayer ognuno fa come preferisce, entro i limiti stabiliti dall'azienda di ingresso e di uscita.


Sara' l'unico esempio di azienda autogestita dai dipendenti senza gerarchia


----------



## Old Asudem (31 Luglio 2009)

sta di fatto che tra imprenditori e dipendenti  a sparar cazzatine qui dentro ci siam tutti


----------



## Old Zyp (31 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Alla Bayer ognuno fa come preferisce, entro i limiti stabiliti dall'azienda di ingresso e di uscita.


 
appunto .... in certi posti 

altrove ti contano i minuti per il bagno


----------



## Lettrice (31 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> sta di fatto che tra imprenditori e dipendenti  a sparar cazzatine qui dentro ci siam tutti


Hai dimenticato la mia classe


----------



## Old Zyp (31 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> sta di fatto che tra imprenditori e dipendenti a sparar cazzatine qui dentro ci siam tutti


 
contribuisci please ...


----------



## Old Asudem (31 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Hai dimenticato la mia classe


scusa capretta, hai ragione.
ma tu sei la più giustificata di tutti


----------



## Grande82 (31 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma a me sembra piu' evidente che i lavoratori vengano distribuiti entro l'orario consentito... dubito fortemente che si autogestiscano.
> 
> Che e' ancora un discorso accettabilissimo ma diverso da quello che faceva Grande.


 io ho amico che lavora in una grossa azienda e arriva quando vuole.
nel senso che lui si presenta alle 11. 
e lavora fino alle 19.30-20 per fare 8 ore più pausa pranzo.
non mi pare così strano.
anche qui in ufficio da me, dato il tipo di lavoro svolto, si potrebbe fare.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (31 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Sara' l'unico esempio di azienda autogestita dai dipendenti senza gerarchia


Ma i limiti non consentono che uno entri alle 11 del mattino ed esce alle 2 del pomeriggio o le 8 di sera.
L'ingresso è tra le 8 e le 9 (o 9,30) e l'uscita in proporzione tra le 16,30 e le 18 o le 18,30.


----------



## Old Asudem (31 Luglio 2009)

Zyp ha detto:


> contribuisci please ...


lo faccio già largamente


----------



## Old Zyp (31 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> lo faccio già largamente


 
ancora ancora


----------



## Old Asudem (31 Luglio 2009)

Zyp ha detto:


> ancora ancora


tra meno di venti minuti schizzo via come un proiettile e mi levo dai balos


----------



## Old Zyp (31 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma i limiti non consentono che uno entri alle 11 del mattino ed esce alle 2 del pomeriggio o le 8 di sera.
> L'ingresso è tra le 8 e le 9 (o 9,30) e l'uscita in proporzione tra le 16,30 e le 18 o le 18,30.


infatti, avrà un cotratto di collaborazione o di consulenza o altro .. la norma non lo prevede


----------



## brugola (31 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Alla Bayer ognuno fa come preferisce, entro i limiti stabiliti dall'azienda di ingresso e di uscita.


cosa  stai dicendo arnold?? ho avuto cliente bayer per una cifra e non mi pare facessero quel che gli pareva


----------



## Old Zyp (31 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> tra meno di venti minuti schizzo via come un proiettile e mi levo dai balos


 perdonata, bacio bacio


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (31 Luglio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> cosa stai dicendo arnold?? ho avuto cliente bayer per una cifra e non mi pare facessero quel che gli pareva


 Te lo garantisco.
Nei limiti che ho indicato, per gli impiegati.


----------



## Old latriglia (31 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E' lo stesso orario di chi ha un negozio.
> E chi ha un negozio proprio fa più di 8 ore.
> *Non è un orario facilmente conciliabile con la vita personale e familiare.*
> Nei piccoli esercizi è impossibile organizzarsi diversamente.
> ...


specifichiamo un bel per i tuoi gusti, che sinceramente non ci vedo nulla di tragico nel lavorare fino alle 19 e non vedo quali disastri vitali dovrebbe creare essere a casa a ora di cena


----------



## Old Asudem (31 Luglio 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> specifichiamo un bel per i tuoi gusti, che sinceramente non ci vedo nulla di tragico nel lavorare fino alle 19 e non vedo quali disastri vitali dovrebbe creare essere a casa a ora di cena


impagliando un figlio piccolo che ti aspetta, direi nessuno


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (31 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> tra meno di venti minuti schizzo via come un proiettile e mi levo dai balos


Come farò?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




































  (=smarrimento)





















  :0005 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 =dolore, mancanza)


----------



## Old Zyp (31 Luglio 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> specifichiamo un bel per i tuoi gusti, che sinceramente non ci vedo nulla di tragico nel lavorare fino alle 19 e non vedo quali disastri vitali dovrebbe creare essere a casa a ora di cena


 
forse la mnacanza d'una vita, d'uno sport dell'accudire un figlio 

tante insomma, 24 - 14 - 8 = ? 

2 ore rimaste per cena, lavarsi e salutare gli sconosciuti seduti al tavolo di casaa


----------



## Lettrice (31 Luglio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> io ho amico che lavora in una grossa azienda e arriva quando vuole.
> nel senso che lui si presenta alle 11.
> e lavora fino alle 19.30-20 per fare 8 ore più pausa pranzo.
> non mi pare così strano.
> anche qui in ufficio da me, dato il tipo di lavoro svolto, si potrebbe fare.


Guarda Grande io queste cose non le concepisco... se non per rappresentati o sales rappresentative (a chi viene il termine me lo faccia sapere) che viaggiando devono avere una certa liberta'.

Queste cose per me incasinano la vita dei dipendenti e dell'azienda. Preferisco centomila volte il sistema_* rigido *_ Olandese dove entri alle 8-9 del mattino e immancabilmente ti levi dalle palle palle 17-18, senza "favori", acordi e niente... alle 17 arrivederci a domani. Tutti si gestiscono intorno a questi orari e tutto e'in funzione a questi orari.
Fine della favola.
Piu'opzioni ci sono piu' la vedo incasinata


----------



## brugola (31 Luglio 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> specifichiamo un bel per i tuoi gusti, che sinceramente non ci vedo nulla di tragico nel lavorare fino alle 19 e non vedo quali disastri vitali dovrebbe creare essere a casa a ora di cena


bhè, se hai un figlio e non hai nessuno (nonni ) che te lo curano come fai a arrivare a casa dopo le 19?
non credo che gli asili nidi facciano orari così prolungati, io vedo la mia collega che ha appena avuto una figlia e ha dovuto cambiare i suoi orari, ora arriva alle 11 e esce alle 17.
chiaro, devi metterti d'accordo con il datore, ma avendo un figlio secondo me non puoi più permetterti gli orari che ti vanno bene ora 
ps. anche a me un appartamentino e vengo a lavorar da te


----------



## Old Zyp (31 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> impagliando un figlio piccolo che ti aspetta, direi nessuno


 
wow !


----------



## Old latriglia (31 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> impagliando un figlio piccolo che ti aspetta, direi nessuno


o ciccia, il fiolo piccolo più starò in ufficio più lo vedrò ........ mio padre mi dice sempre che quando lo renderò nonno, potrò andare a trovare l'erede nel fine settimana senza problemi


----------



## Old Zyp (31 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Guarda Grande io queste cose non le concepisco... se non per rappresentati o sales rappresentative (a chi viene il termine me lo faccia sapere) che viaggiando devono avere una certa liberta'.
> 
> Queste cose per me incasinano la vita dei dipendenti e dell'azienda. Preferisco centomila volte il sistema_* rigido *_Olandese dove entri alle 8-9 del mattino e immancabilmente ti levi dalle palle palle 17-18, senza "favori", acordi e niente... alle 17 arrivederci a domani. Tutti si gestiscono intorno a questi orari e tutto e'in funzione a questi orari.
> Fine della favola.
> *Piu'opzioni ci sono piu' la vedo incasinata*


 
e più ci si può spinger in la .... negativamente parlando 

ma vogliamo parlare dei ritmi circadiani ? non esiston più ?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (31 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> impagliando un figlio piccolo che ti aspetta, direi nessuno


Io rientro regolrmente dopo le 19 una volta alla settimana e mi è capitato di rientrare anche alle 21 (ed ero pure in allattamento e avevo la maglia bagnata di latte  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 :balloon

	
	
		
		
	


	




   , ma si è tratta e si è trattato di necessità saltuarie.


----------



## Old Zyp (31 Luglio 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> o ciccia, il fiolo piccolo più starò in ufficio più lo vedrò ........ mio padre mi dice sempre che quando lo renderò nonno, potrò andare a trovare l'erede nel fine settimana senza problemi


 
un figlio suo insomma ..... i nonni crescon i figli insomma .... chi li ha, gli altri cippa


----------



## Old Asudem (31 Luglio 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> o ciccia, il fiolo piccolo più starò in ufficio più lo vedrò ........ mio padre mi dice sempre che quando lo renderò nonno, potrò andare a trovare l'erede nel fine settimana senza problemi


tu hai il padre che ti aiuta ma non tutti hanno sto culo.


----------



## Old latriglia (31 Luglio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> bhè, se hai un figlio e non hai nessuno (nonni ) che te lo curano come fai a arrivare a casa dopo le 19?
> non credo che gli asili nidi facciano orari così prolungati, io vedo la mia collega che ha appena avuto una figlia e ha dovuto cambiare i suoi orari, ora arriva alle 11 e esce alle 17.
> chiaro, devi metterti d'accordo con il datore, ma avendo un figlio secondo me non puoi più permetterti gli orari che ti vanno bene ora
> ps. anche a me un appartamentino e vengo a lavorar da te


ho l'asilo dall'altra parte della strada e farò come faceva mia mamma quando eravamo piccole noi, ci veniva a prendere e tornava in negozio ...
altrimenti ci sarebbe zia o nonni ...... se proprio lavorassi in altro posto ..... se restavo dov'ero alle 17.30 staccavo ........

ora però stacco, oggi pizza


----------



## brugola (31 Luglio 2009)

Zyp ha detto:


> un figlio suo insomma ..... i nonni crescon i figli insomma .... chi li ha, gli altri cippa


baderai tu ai nostri dolci frugoletti? 
perchè io dovrò dormire e cucinare eh??


----------



## Old Asudem (31 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Come farò?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

























oggi ci sono ancora e poi torno presto

e poi ci sentiamo!!


----------



## Old Zyp (31 Luglio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> badrai tu ai nostri dolci frugoletti?
> perchè io dovrò dormire e cucinare eh??


 
si si e non scherzo ..... 

io ai miei figli voglio insegnare, voglio aprigli gli occhi non voglio che lo faccia qualcun altro 

tu dormi pure ... tant io :

so cucinare, lavare, stirare (le camice ancora no....) e far un pò di tutto .... 

fai in fretta perchè se ti scappo uno così non lo trovi più, sicuro


----------



## brugola (31 Luglio 2009)

Zyp ha detto:


> si si e non scherzo .....
> 
> io ai miei figli voglio insegnare, voglio aprigli gli occhi non voglio che lo faccia qualcun altro
> 
> ...


 
torno dalle vacanze col ganzo e ti sposo


----------



## Old Zyp (31 Luglio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> torno dalle vacanze col ganzo e ti sposo


 
si ma il ganzo lo lasciamo altrove ..... anzi lascialo in vacanza con i vicini italiani ...

io ho ben altri progetti per la BVugoletta mia, molto ambiziosi


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (31 Luglio 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> ho l'asilo dall'altra parte della strada e farò come faceva mia mamma quando eravamo piccole noi, ci veniva a prendere e tornava in negozio ...
> altrimenti ci sarebbe zia o nonni ...... se proprio lavorassi in altro posto ..... se restavo dov'ero alle 17.30 staccavo ........
> 
> ora però stacco, oggi pizza


Però sei passata dal dire che certi orari non danno problemi e poi hai ipotizzanto l'intervento per te di istituzioni comode come collocazione, per te, e di parenti vari.
Non mi sembra che sia questo il modo di affrontare una questione che era stata posta in linea generale e che deve considerare anche chi non abita vicinissimo al posto di lavoro o non ha parenti o preferirebbe crescersi personalmente i suoi figli.

Inoltre io avevo fatto notare come tante ore di presenza non corrispondano a reali ore lavorative.
In effetti chi sta ad esempio in un negozio ha molte ore "vuote".


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (31 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> oggi ci sono ancora e poi torno presto
> 
> e poi ci sentiamo!!


----------



## Old Zyp (31 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Però sei passata dal dire che certi orari non danno problemi e poi hai ipotizzanto l'intervento per te di istituzioni comode come collocazione, per te, e di parenti vari.
> Non mi sembra che sia questo il modo di affrontare una questione che era stata posta in linea generale e che deve considerare anche chi non abita vicinissimo al posto di lavoro o non ha parenti o preferirebbe crescersi personalmente i suoi figli.
> 
> Inoltre io avevo fatto notare come tante ore di presenza non corrispondano a reali ore lavorative.
> In effetti chi sta ad esempio in un negozio ha molte ore "vuote".


infatti .....

si parla si parla si gioca si gioca alla politica ci si sollazza stizzicandosi, insomma un'altra vita, proprio perchè è la parte più corposa della giornata

la vita al lavoro, perchè il lavoro diventa una casa


----------



## brugola (31 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


>


che racchia, e a me niente  

	
	
		
		
	


	




non ci resta che piangere


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (31 Luglio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> che racchia, e a me niente
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ma tu vai nella villa con piscina ..non penserai a noi...


----------



## brugola (31 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma tu vai nella villa con piscina ..non penserai a noi...


.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (31 Luglio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> .








  scherzavo...


----------



## Old latriglia (31 Luglio 2009)

Zyp ha detto:


> forse la mnacanza d'una vita, d'uno sport dell'accudire un figlio
> 
> tante insomma, 24 - 14 - 8 = ?
> 
> 2 ore rimaste per cena, lavarsi e salutare gli sconosciuti seduti al tavolo di casaa


minchia se siete tutti tragici oh  

	
	
		
		
	


	





















il tuo conto non l'ho capito, non dormo 14 ore di seguito da anni  

	
	
		
		
	


	





ah, per fare un post solo, vedrei il pupo a rate non per il lavoro o perchè io inchiodo mio padre a fare il nonno, ma perchè lui me lo sequestra con la scusa che l'ho fatto aspettar troppo e ora si vuol godere il nipotino


----------



## Old latriglia (31 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Però sei passata dal dire che certi orari non danno problemi e poi hai ipotizzanto l'intervento per te di istituzioni comode come collocazione, per te, e di parenti vari.
> *Non mi sembra che sia questo il modo di affrontare una questione* che era stata posta in linea generale e che deve considerare anche chi non abita vicinissimo al posto di lavoro o non ha parenti o preferirebbe crescersi personalmente i suoi figli.
> 
> Inoltre io avevo fatto notare come tante ore di presenza non corrispondano a reali ore lavorative.
> In effetti chi sta ad esempio in un negozio ha molte ore "vuote".


però mi sembra il modo, ed è quello che uso, per far le scelte nella mia vita, valutare tutti i pro e i contro e decidere che fare ..... nel caso pupo mi è anche già chiaro che starò a casa il minimo indispensabile per mia scelta ... allo stesso modo per cui non sono mai andata a un colloquio per un posto che non avesse le caratteristiche che cerco io ...

se vuoi ridere per 6 mesi ho anche fatto il corriere, l' ho preferito ad andare a far le pulizie, non volevo pesare sui miei e quella era l'unica opzione con sabato a casa
 ....... son scelte persa, non diamo sempre la colpa all'esterno, si scelgono alcune caratteristiche e ci si concentra   dove il range è coperto .... ma si deve tener presente che a qualcosa si deve rinunciare


----------



## Grande82 (31 Luglio 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> minchia se siete tutti tragici oh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


la triglia, capisco il tuo discorso organizzativo che è quello che farei anche io, ma mi piacerebbe farti un esempio pratico: la mia collega ha un figlio piccolo, lo porta al nido vicino casa sua, in modo da riuscire a portarcelo alle 8.15 prima di mettersi in treno.
Alle 8.50-9 arriva in ufficio (ci vuole una mezz'ora circa).
Inizia a lavorare e fa pausa alle 13. La pausa finisce alle 14.30, troppo poco per tornare a casa.
Riprende a lavorare e finisce alle 18.30, ma dato che finisce le pratiche iniziate si trattiene un quarto d'ora in più. Prende il treno alle 19 e va (alle 19.30) a prendere il figlio che i nonni hanno 'ritirato' dall'asilo alle 16. Arriva a casa alle 20.
Per carità, non è tardissimo, ma non è brutto che viviamo in una società dove noi donne ci troviamo a dover mortificare o la maternità o il lavoro?
Se non avessi tuo babbo o l'asilo vicino al lavoro, come gestiresti la cosa?
senza polemica!


----------



## Old latriglia (31 Luglio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> la triglia, capisco il tuo discorso organizzativo che è quello che farei anche io, ma mi piacerebbe farti un esempio pratico: la mia collega ha un figlio piccolo, lo porta al nido vicino casa sua, in modo da riuscire a portarcelo alle 8.15 prima di mettersi in treno.
> Alle 8.50-9 arriva in ufficio (ci vuole una mezz'ora circa).
> Inizia a lavorare e fa pausa alle 13. La pausa finisce alle 14.30, troppo poco per tornare a casa.
> Riprende a lavorare e finisce alle 18.30, ma dato che finisce le pratiche iniziate si trattiene un quarto d'ora in più. Prende il treno alle 19 e va (alle 19.30) a prendere il figlio che i nonni hanno 'ritirato' dall'asilo alle 16. Arriva a casa alle 20.
> ...


sul babbo terrei a ribadire che dovrei litigare per farmi restituire il pupo, visto che forse sembra una battuta, ma non lo è  

	
	
		
		
	


	









il punto, seriamente, è che entrambi a pieno regime non si può, ma nemmeno nel caso che si facesse le casalinghe, quindi per fare esempi, si sceglie se rinunciare ad avere mezzo pomeriggio libero o fare il super avvocato, oppure si sceglie che va bene l'appartamento di 70 mq invece di quello da 120 con giardino, il punto è lo stesso che si usa parlando ai traditori, la botte piena e la moglie ubriaca non è fattibile, valuta la cosa che più ti fa sentire realizzata e scegli di conseguenza ...

se è diventar qualcuno nel lavoro, dovrai per forza sacrificare il concetto di famiglia del mulino bianco
idem se è avere la casa strafiga arredata all'ultima moda invece che ikea, e uguale se scegli di fare la mamma 
oppure sacrifichi il grande amore e cerchi un uomo che possa mantenerti a casa ..... 

oppure non vedi problemi ad ogni angolo e la vita ti regala l'all inclusive, quando hai lo sguardo libero di osservare il mondo invece che fisso su problemi che nella realtà non sono così grandi .....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (31 Luglio 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> sul babbo terrei a ribadire che dovrei litigare per farmi restituire il pupo, visto che forse sembra una battuta, ma non lo è
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tutto questo è più che giusto.
Io stessa sono allibita del voler a tutti costi casa enorme e tv al plasma.
Ma non so se neanche queste siano scelte libere ...visto che si lavora tanto, si pensa, tanto vale avere almeno le cose.
Ognuno fa le sue scelte in base alle proprie esigenze e inclinazioni, ma nei limiti che sono concessi.

Io contestavo che i limiti e le richieste che vengono oggi fatte dal mondo del lavoro e, ripeto, a semplici impiegati, anche se laureat,i e non a chi lavora in ospedale o nelle forze dell'ordine o in esercizi commerciali o nel momdo dello spettacolo, non sono conciliabili con una vita di famiglia e di affetti.


Apparentemente O.T. credo che basti vedere gli orari dell'industria del divertimento che sono concentrati nelle ore notturne ...stupendosi poi che le persone usino eccitanti e poi sedativi di diversa natura.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (31 Luglio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> la triglia, capisco il tuo discorso organizzativo che è quello che farei anche io, ma mi piacerebbe farti un esempio pratico: la mia collega ha un figlio piccolo, lo porta al nido vicino casa sua, in modo da riuscire a portarcelo alle 8.15 prima di mettersi in treno.
> Alle 8.50-9 arriva in ufficio (ci vuole una mezz'ora circa).
> Inizia a lavorare e fa pausa alle 13. La pausa finisce alle 14.30, troppo poco per tornare a casa.
> Riprende a lavorare e finisce alle 18.30, ma dato che finisce le pratiche iniziate si trattiene un quarto d'ora in più. Prende il treno alle 19 e va (alle 19.30) a prendere il figlio che i nonni hanno 'ritirato' dall'asilo alle 16. Arriva a casa alle 20.
> ...


 Quello che chiedeva il movimento delle donne era che tutti uomini e donne potessero avere le stesse opportunità sul lavoro e in famiglia perché far crescere un figlio è un privilegio e una ricchezza non un peso ed è una cosa da condividere.
Invece la risposta è stata: scegli oppure organizzati e arrangiati.


----------



## Fedifrago (2 Agosto 2009)

A me pare vi siano alcuni errori di fondo nell'impostazione della discussione o meglio sul come si è andata sviluppando.

Innanzitutto il lavoro inteso sempre e solo come scassamento di cabasisi o moloch divora uomini in nome del dio denaro.

Sembrerà strano ma chi si fa 50-60 ore di lavoro al giorno (parlavamo anche di liberi professionisti ed autonomi giusto? Perchè di dipendenti che facciano simili orari nun ne vedo molti!) essenzialmente le fa perchè il proprio lavoro gli piace (e probabilmente preferisce far quello che non arrivare a casa prima per annaffiare le rose o andar a prendersi l'aperitivo).

Poi credo vi sia una mitizzazione del bel tempo andato, tipo quello delle famiglie di una volta, la visione un pò bucolica delle aie piene di bambini che giocano e donne che ciarlano impagliando sedie o cucendo e ricamando. Anche allora vi erano orari assurdi (tipo alzarsi alle 5 per mungere le vacche - che non fan ferie quindi niet vacanze - o ritirarsi dai campi solo quando il sole tramontava e finire per far altri lavori tipo sistemare i macchinari). Senza scordare che in quelle famiglie allargate non sempre chi tirava su i figli erano i genitori, ma spesso quelli che non avevano altro lavoro o ormai inadatti tipo le nonne (quindi tipo baby sitter di oggi).

Riguardo ai figli, che spesso e volentieri fan orari a scuola come i lavoratori, certo si può aspirare di star a vederli crescere stando a tirarsi le dita mentre crescono, ma magari bisogna anche vestirli accudirli sfamarli etc etc quindi un qualche lavoretto necessario lo si dovrà ben fare no?

Quindi si arriva alla scelta (o alla necessità) del lavoro. Qui ognuno si può sbizzarrire in base alla propria indole ma nessuno sceglie con una pistola alla testa. Se quel che si fa non si concilia con le nostre aspettative di vita perchè continuare a farlo? certo ciò può comportare rinunce su altri fronti, magari perchè quel che coincide con le aspettative non coincide poi come stipendio.

Ma non è che pretendiamo sempre l'ov e la balota?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





La società non è un'entità astratta che si autogoverna, ma si regola in base alle nostre esigenze. Se è così frenetica, è perchè noi (tutti o quasi)  siam proiettati in quella direzione, perchè non vogliamo rinunciare a nulla, perchè tutto ciò che è a portata di mano vogliamo averlo.

Poi possiamo sempre crogiolarci nel pensiero della Città del sole o dell'Emilio...ma poi chiudete il libro e andè a lavurà!


----------



## Lettrice (2 Agosto 2009)

Tra l'altro io non mi ricordo di aver passato tutto questo tempo con mia madre o mio padre se non la domenica... anche se mia madre era casalinga


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Agosto 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> A me pare vi siano alcuni errori di fondo nell'impostazione della discussione o meglio sul come si è andata sviluppando.
> 
> Innanzitutto il lavoro inteso sempre e solo come scassamento di cabasisi o moloch divora uomini in nome del dio denaro.
> 
> ...


*Io non penso certo al "bel tempo andato"* visto che il mio argomento di studio preferito è storia (anche se non tedio nessuno, spero).
*In ogni caso io credo che il tempo pieno e, quindi, la permanenza a scuola per otto ore* (che non sono 8 ore di lavoro "scolastico", ma di attività varie e di socializzazione) *siano il modello di scuola migliore per i bambini* che non hanno davvero voglia di star a guardarsi negli occhi con i genitori, né di giocare prevalentemente con loro.
Del resto se esistono (PURTROPPO)zone dove i bambini hanno un'offerta scolastica inferiore e magari mamme casalinghe (purtroppo e per forza) il pomeriggionon lo trascorrono come dovrebbero e vorrebbero con attività intellettuali e gioco con coetanei, ma prevalentemente piazzati davanti alla tv o con videogiochi (che sarebbero un'attività intellettuale e giocosa opportuna se venissero selezionati e se non diventassero un'ossessione, per la particolare psicologia dell'età).
*Però. POI, hanno bisogno anche di sport e di ...stare con la famiglia* e anche a ...guardar le nuvole e fantasticare e non di essere trasportati da un luogo all'altro con il tempo programmato fino a una cena veloce con genitori muti.
Chiedo scusa della deviazione, ma volevo spazzare equivoci.

Ripeto che c'è una bella differenza tra chi sceglie di fare un lavoro che lo coinvolge davvero e chi vi è costretto.
Coinvolta lo sono anch'io e, benché le mie ore siano credute poche e, in presenza a scuola, sono decisamente inferiori alle 8 giornaliere, so bene cosa significa pensare sempre al lavoro, anche quando si fa la spesa e si cercano magari i frutti di bosco da portare per fare un'esperienza il giorno.
*Anche chi sceglie di dedicare 50 o 60 ore* (settimanali ...non credo giornaliere  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )   *al lavoro non è detto che scelga il meglio* per la propria famiglia e la propria vita affettiva.
Inoltre io facevo esempi (forse è la quarta volta che lo scrivo) di chi fa un lavoro intellettuale e non ha alternativa.
Se uno è avvocato ora a Milano si vede offrire solo attività "senza orario", potrebbe scegliere di andar a lavorare in un call center, part time o su turni, ma se vuole svolgere un lavoro per il quale ha studiato non ha alternative.
Inoltre io dicevo proprio un'altra cosa.
*Contestavo il modello di lavoro* non per contestazione alla società capitalista, ma *perché credo che sia UN modello e non il solo possibile e non ritengo che porti a "lavorare" meglio o di più, ma che sia funzionale a creare un legame "affettivo" con il luogo di lavoro*, con i colleghi e con un lavoro che potrebbero essere considerati parte della propria vita e non LA vita. *Credo che questo modello sia funzionale a creare persone "efficientiste" e "consumiste" in ogni ambito di azione anche nei sentimenti e nell'ambito familiare*.
Oppure pensiamo che l'abuso di sostanze di vario tipo, o anche solo di caffé siano casuali... e che i comportamenti da genitori superficiali e "scazzati" dei figli che tante volte abbiamo notato dipendano dal caso.
E vogliamo convincerci che ragazzini che credono che divertirsi sia ubriacarsi e avere un alto numero di performance sessuali siano solo fenomeni da reprimere con ordinanze.

Potrei tediarvi a lungo.
Mi autoblocco 

	
	
		
		
	


	






P.S. Le società utopiche pensate dai filosofi non avevano il valore di modello applicabile, ma lo scopo di far riflettere sulle esigenze umane e sul modelo di società per la quale impegnarsi.
Ecco a questo credo che varrebbe la pena di dedicare almeno un po' del nostro tempo settimanale.


----------



## Fedifrago (2 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> *Io non penso certo al "bel tempo andato"* visto che il mio argomento di studio preferito è storia (anche se non tedio nessuno, spero).
> *In ogni caso io credo che il tempo pieno e, quindi, la permanenza a scuola per otto ore* (che non sono 8 ore di lavoro "scolastico", ma di attività varie e di socializzazione) *siano il modello di scuola migliore per i bambini* che non hanno davvero voglia di star a guardarsi negli occhi con i genitori, né di giocare prevalentemente con loro.
> Del resto se esistono (PURTROPPO)zone dove i bambini hanno un'offerta scolastica inferiore e magari mamme casalinghe (purtroppo e per forza) il pomeriggionon lo trascorrono come dovrebbero e vorrebbero con attività intellettuali e gioco con coetanei, ma prevalentemente piazzati davanti alla tv o con videogiochi (che sarebbero un'attività intellettuale e giocosa opportuna se venissero selezionati e se non diventassero un'ossessione, per la particolare psicologia dell'età).
> *Però. POI, hanno bisogno anche di sport e di ...stare con la famiglia* e anche a ...guardar le nuvole e fantasticare e non di essere trasportati da un luogo all'altro con il tempo programmato fino a una cena veloce con genitori muti.
> ...


Ehi ehi persa, calma!

Non a te o per lo meno non solo a te si riferiva il mio discorso (ad esempio era zyp mi pare che parlasse di utopistiche visioni bucoliche).

Quanto al lavoro intellettuale, però, sbagli, perchè son proprio quelli che consentirebbero di potersi meglio organizzare sia anche in luogo diverso da un ufficio, sia con una maggior possibilità di scelta "oraria" (tipo lavorar a casa col pc dopo cena quando i pargoli dormono ad es.) visto che in quell'ambito conta il risultato più che l'esserci anche fisicamente.

Orientare le proprie scelte lavorative esclusivamente sui tempi che RITENIAMO più consoni ad esserci coi figli (che poi magari non ci vogliono fra le balle perchè preferiscono amici o sport o anche solo la tv)...potrebbe anche farsi, ma appunto non sempre si può scegliere il lavoro, anche con una laurea in tasca, quindi...si fa ANCHE di necessità virtù!

Infine, sentir sempre parlar di UN modello possibile detestandolo ma non vedendone mai proporre uno alternativo (credibile e possibile e che non ci riporti all'età della pietra magari o ai disastri del comunismo "reale")...lascia sempre il tempo che trova.

Il MIO modello ideale è quello di far un lavoro che mi piace, di potermi organizzare in modo che a periodi da urlo (come quello attuale ad es.) possano seguire periodi di relax (e per me relax è anche solo andar a raccogliere olive o vendemmiare con gli amici, non solo - ma anche  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 - strafighi we in SPA!) di poter star con le figlie se me lo chiedono o poter partecipare ai loro momenti importanti...

E a voler esser terra terra...per potersi "permettere" di aver tempo, per se, i figli, gli altri...ci vogliono anche soldi! 


Ps. Le 50-60 ore son proprio giornaliere in certi momenti, visto che faccio due -tre cose alla volta quasi sempre!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Agosto 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ehi ehi persa, calma!
> 
> Non a te o per lo meno non solo a te si riferiva il mio discorso (ad esempio era zyp mi pare che parlasse di utopistiche visioni bucoliche).
> 
> ...


 Non c'è bisogno di chissà che modello alternativo ...cominciamo a restare entro le 8 ore.
Non parlavo di lavoro autonomo, ma, ripeto, di impiegati, giovani laureati a Milano che conosco e ai quali questo viene richiesto, senza possibilità di gestire diversamente il lavoro (come ho invece sempre potuto fare io che svolgevo determinati lavori con i figli a letto), senza alternativa, se non fare un lavoro che non ha nulla a che fare con i loro studi.
Io non credo che le soluzioni possano essere individuali ...altrimenti sì si dovrebbe scegliere una vita bucolica lontana dalla città in campagna che non credo sia per tutti e che nemmeno possa funzionare benissimo.


----------

